

Writing and Speaking - kirinan
http://www.paulgraham.com/speak.html

======
kirinan
Either I went incredibly fast and just stumbled upon the most recent essay, or
it was never posted. Either way, I think his point is very valid, and in my
experience, completely correct that it is how you say something and not how
you say it. If you say something with enough passion and vigor, people will
associate that with correctness and importance, even if it completely wrong.

~~~
mattmanser
Full discussion of previous submission:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3720332>

Yours has a different subdomain.

~~~
kirinan
Oh wow, I completely missed that. Thank you! I will contribute that post.

------
samikc
It has very valid points. It reminds me a classic Plato's Gorgias[1], where
Socrates has described in length "the art of oratory".

[1]<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gorgias_(dialogue)>

